# What is this called and where can I get one...



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what this 'strap retaining thing' is called? There are two types in my Elddis a white one for the gas and a brown one for the battery and I can't find replacements anywhere. Would appreciate a pointer in the right direction.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Here's the other one.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Scroll down a bit. They are called strap holders! >> Here <<

Dave


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Strap Holders :roll: :roll: :roll: I must have thought of a thousand permutations but not that one...  Thanks Dave


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

You can find these on the carousels with items like bulbs,fuses etc in small packets mainly by W4 parts.In most dealers shops.


----------

